# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  bonjour toutes, tous et les autres à 4 pattes

## delestaque

Bonjour,
Je vous salue toutes et tous, 
je suis Ricco, je vis en Bretagne et j'ai toujours auprès de moi ma compagne fidèle, drathaar femelle,

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour et bienvenue  :Smile: 

J'ai mis un petit mot sur votre autre sujet  ::

----------

